# The Loos



## Judgemental (17 July 2012)

Are there enough loos at Greenwich and what type?


----------



## Miss L Toe (17 July 2012)

Judgemental said:



			Are there enough loos and what type?
		
Click to expand...

I suppose there will be thousands of them, as to  type.. unisex I guess.


----------



## Xander (17 July 2012)

Judgemental said:



			Are there enough loos at Greenwich and what type?
		
Click to expand...

They seem to be
a) plentiful
b) chemical
c) blue

I recommend you bring a shovel though - just in case.


----------



## Tallante (18 July 2012)

I recollect that glastonbury was not scheduled this year due to a lack of toilets for hire. I hope conditions they unusually experience there will not be similar at Greenwich.


----------



## Jo_x (18 July 2012)

I'm not sure thats true Tallante, Glasto is only on every other year, and it was held last year?


----------



## Judgemental (18 July 2012)

Jo_x said:



			I'm not sure thats true Tallante, Glasto is only on every other year, and it was held last year?
		
Click to expand...

_Tallaante said: I recollect that glastonbury was not scheduled this year due to a lack of toilets for hire. I hope conditions they unusually experience there will not be similar at Greenwich. _

That is an interesting point, however  by comparison nothing compares with Woodstock Upstate New York 1969.

Parking was miles from the venue, although now probably referred to as a Gig.

There was no loos, absolutely nothing.

It was a most interesting experience to say the least. One I look back on recollecting all the flower power painted VW's, scantly dressed females and the rain. OH it rained alright at Woodstock, no wellie boots there - bare feet was the form. I tell my children that I was at Woodstock and I have to say they are modestly impressed, don't think the same will apply to Greenwich.

I must admit to something of a LOL imagining that Greenwich 2012 could be remotely compared to Woodstock '69! However if it rains............?


----------



## millitiger (18 July 2012)

Judgemental said:



			Are there enough loos at Greenwich and what type?
		
Click to expand...

How on earth do you expect anyone on H&H to be able to answer that question? Unless you think LOCOG or the event managers are members of this forum.

Or is this just more drivel from someone who appears to be totally uninformed about the Games (and from some comments, uninformed about eventing as a whole) and just trying to dampen spirits about it because you don't agree with the location?


----------



## Judgemental (18 July 2012)

millitiger said:



			How on earth do you expect anyone on H&H to be able to answer that question? Unless you think LOCOG or the event managers are members of this forum.

Or is this just more drivel from someone who appears to be totally uninformed about the Games (and from some comments, uninformed about eventing as a whole) and just trying to dampen spirits about it because you don't agree with the location?
		
Click to expand...

To answer your question, there are several posters who have clearly visited Greenwich Park in recent days and somebody I know to be there at this very moment has PMed me. So it is not unreasonable to assume that those who have visited and/or are actively on the ground, are able to report as to the loos.

On your second point, everybody is entitled to their opinion.

Normally I rarely stray from my comfort zone of the Hunting Forum, however this seems to be topical and interesting. Thus I will comment as I think fit, even if you perceive my comments to be drivel.

That said, we are talking about a sport that normally, in 100% of cases takes place in a rural environment.

Bearing in mind the ban on hunting under 2004 Hunting Act, which was largely enacted by urban attitudes and MPs, (which has 'dampened spirits' in the countryside) it is not unreasonable to question the merits of holding the Equestrian Olympics in a Suburban London Park.

Whilst I up flagging up the unfairness of attitudes dished out to the rural dwelling and working population, by the seemingly autocratic urban dwellers. Let us not forget the dairy farmers who have very recently had .04 pence per litre slashed off the price of milk on an ex farm basis.

I bet they would not consider my comments to be drivel, merely a person highlighting the way the countryside is so badly treated by a majority urban population.     

The setting of the Equestrian Olympics in an urban environment, is a very good example of how those in the countryside are ridden roughshod over by the urban decision takers.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (18 July 2012)

I know 2 people who have been at Greenwich helping out one way or another, and considering I am not really a member of the horsey set, I would imagine other people know loads!

It's not a ridiculous question, some people get quite anxious about toilet facilities, especially if you are pregnant or have bladder issues, think before you speak!


----------



## millitiger (18 July 2012)

Judgemental said:



			To answer your question, there are several posters who have clearly visited Greenwich Park in recent days and somebody I know to be there at this very moment has PMed me. So it is not unreasonable to assume that those who have visited and/or are actively on the ground, are able to report as to the loos.
		
Click to expand...

I know someone who was working on site at Greenwich this week and as all of the xc fences are not yet in place, I doubt the toilets are either Being on site does not mean you would be able to report on the toilet situation.



Judgemental said:



			On your second point, everybody is entitled to their opinion.

Normally I rarely stray from my comfort zone of the Hunting Forum, however this seems to be topical and interesting. Thus I will comment as I think fit, even if you perceive my comments to be drivel.
		
Click to expand...

Of course everyone is entitled to their opinion! Whoever said they weren't?
Your opinion that toilets you arent going to be using are a big enough concern to warrant a whole topic is as valid as my opinion that the thread is drivel and another veiled barb at the organisers 



Judgemental said:



			That said, we are talking about a sport that normally, in 100% of cases takes place in a rural environment.

Bearing in mind the ban on hunting under 2004 Hunting Act, which was largely enacted by urban attitudes and MPs, (which has 'dampened spirits' in the countryside) it is not unreasonable to question the merits of holding the Equestrian Olympics in a Suburban London Park.

Whilst I up flagging up the unfairness of attitudes dished out to the rural dwelling and working population, by the seemingly autocratic urban dwellers. Let us not forget the dairy farmers who have very recently had .04 pence per litre slashed off the price of milk on an ex farm basis.

I bet they would not consider my comments to be drivel, merely a person highlighting the way the countryside is so badly treated by a majority urban population.     

The setting of the Equestrian Olympics in an urban environment, is a very good example of how those in the countryside are ridden roughshod over by the urban decision takers.
		
Click to expand...

What on earth has milk pricing and hunting got to do with the Olympics? 
I doubt most dairy farmers would consider your comments on toilets at the Olympics, at all, as it is totally irrelevant to the situation they are facing.

Olympic eventing is under a very real threat of being dropped from future Games due to the perceived views from urban dwellers and urban decision takers that it is too expensive and not mainstream enough and the fact it has been held away from the main Olympic site for the last few Games has not been viewed in a good light.

Also, I think that Olympic funding is not able to benefit private individuals which would rule out sites proposed by some people on here such as Blenheim or Badminton.

I would rather we had Olympic eventing smack bang in the middle of a city than no Olympic eventing at all! Wouldn't you?




Devonshire dumpling said:



			I know 2 people who have been at Greenwich helping out one way or another, and considering I am not really a member of the horsey set, I would imagine other people know loads!

It's not a ridiculous question, some people get quite anxious about toilet facilities, especially if you are pregnant or have bladder issues, think before you speak!
		
Click to expand...

Again, being at Greenwich isnt a green light for knowing about the toilets- or are the 2 people you know there able to shed any light on the toilet arrangements?

I really, really doubt they are going to expect people to squat in bushes and I imagine toilet facilities will be provided, the same way they are at other events.

On its own (and if the OP was actually attending the Games) it wouldnt be a ridiculous question but it seems to be yet another negative attack on the Games from the same person.
Perhaps since the jet stream seems to be helpfully moving North in time to give us better weather for the Games, they are looking for another angle to moan from?


----------



## Tillypup (18 July 2012)

Please see attached plan, freely available on the London 2012 website for details of toilets; http://www.london2012.com/mm/Document/Documents/Venue/01/24/12/55/KDVENUEGRPcrosscountry_Neutral.pdf

I am very sorry that I cannot state with 100% accuracy as to what type of toilets these are going to be. I would imagine that I, like most adults, would make the judgement that these will be some kind of portable/temporary type, much like the ones that visitors to most large events are required to use. I shall be aiming to use the "flattest" looking ones as temp toilets/portacabins slightly on the wonk make me feel very ill!

I have no doubt that the female toilets will be insufficient and that i will have to endure queues to use the facilities, but, ce la vie, when are there ever enough toilets???


----------



## criso (18 July 2012)

Jo_x said:



			I'm not sure thats true Tallante, Glasto is only on every other year, and it was held last year?
		
Click to expand...

Glastonbury has a fallow year where they allow the fields to recover a little every 5th year.

Last year off was 2006 so they should have had a year off last year but put it back because of the Olympics but media coverage was one of the biggest resourcing concerns not portaloos.

There will be queues for the toilets like at any outdoor event or festival; I suspect there will less alchohol consumption than a festival but not sure how a different crowd will feel about queuing.  
Also it may be spread more evenly over the day, at music events you get a sudden rush when a band finishes and there is a short break.


----------



## Superhot (18 July 2012)

Don't panic, loads of the standard blue portaloos on site!!!!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (18 July 2012)

Again, being at Greenwich isnt a green light for knowing about the toilets- or are the 2 people you know there able to shed any light on the toilet arrangements?

Dunno haven't asked them????

I really, really doubt they are going to expect people to squat in bushes and I imagine toilet facilities will be provided, the same way they are at other events.

I am a professional at squatting , infact I would prefer that than a portaloo  lol


----------



## lula (19 July 2012)

just curious and im really not having a dig here but why are you interested in advance to know what type of loos the Olympics will be graced with OP if you're not going and wont be using them....is it some kind of loo spotting hobby?!


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (19 July 2012)

I've got team dressage tickets, and this was something that concerned me too, especially after realising how many people are going to be there!

Temporary toilets can be hit and miss at the best of times, so I hope they'll be OK and not become too grotesque, as I'm really squeamish about this sort of thing  
The main reason I don't go to the really big music festivals, including Glastonbury, even though I can get free passes from work, is that I can't cope with the smell and sights of the loo situation!


----------



## Judgemental (19 July 2012)

lula said:



			just curious and im really not having a dig here but why are you interested in advance to know what type of loos the Olympics will be graced with OP if you're not going and wont be using them....is it some kind of loo spotting hobby?! 

Click to expand...

Lula delighted to answer your question.

I am still at a complete loss to understand why the Equestrian Olympics are being staged at Greenwich. To my mind it is the  most illogical location possible, compared with say the National Equestrian Centre at Stoneleigh in Warwickshire, which is more or less the centre of the British Isles, give or take.

Absolutely nobody will provide me with any sort of explanation bearing in mind the very sensible locating of the Olympics in places, such as Montréal or Rio de Janeiro at their National Equestrian Centre.

So I concluded, that because this whole event is a major international show piece, run under FEI rules, the loos had to be of a very high standard. Indeed I read something sometime ago about 'posh' loos for outdoor events.

Knowing the state of loos at many equestrian events, especially if it is wet and muddy, coupled to the dreadful condition that those little blue and green chemical things get into, with the blue stuff, along with the rubber foot pump on the floor for hand washing, I thought that perhaps the powers that be, had determined that the loos should *be connected to the main drainage system*?  Not an unreasonable analysis? 

Therefore in order to do so they had elected to have an urban location for that possible reason, assuming Greenwich as a park is well served by local utility pipework etc.

Clever I thought, great proper flushing loos and with attendants, no running out of paper towels and soap. Absolutely super, folk will be impressed from around the world.  

Finally, bearing in mind the next Olympics are in Brazil and the Ex President, was the  most excellent President Lula, I hope you will be taking an interest in the standard of their loos too?


----------



## lula (19 July 2012)

haha - thanks for explaining that to me Judgemental. i now undertsand.

Despite whether the location is the most ideal for eventing or not, the Olympics is an international showpiece and as millitiger pointed out, an urban venue is a small price to pay to try to get it into the public limelight and keep it as an olympic sport.


----------



## Judgemental (19 July 2012)

lula said:



			haha - thanks for explaining that to me Judgemental. i now undertsand.

Despite whether the location is the most ideal for eventing or not, the Olympics is an international showpiece and as millitiger pointed out, an urban venue is a small price to pay to try to get it into the public limelight and keep it as an olympic sport.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you 100%.

I think you may have answered the question that has been bothering me, bearing in mind somebody might have posted or PMed me about this question of whether or not it was going to remain an Olympic sport.

They had better make sure the loos are up to urban expectations then

Of course this thread may cause equestrian organisers generally to focus on loo quality in the future.

I am not going to go into detail, but I am sure the majority of readers know that there are some pretty awful scenarios that they have encountered in that department at shows, events etc etc.

No no please, I am not seeking graphic detail...........


----------



## Tillypup (19 July 2012)

Judgemental said:



			They had better make sure the loos are up to urban expectations then

Click to expand...

Considering most loos I've used in urban locations are fairly foul I don't imagine those expectations to be all that high! This includes permanent facilities that I have sometimes been forced to pay for!


----------



## TarrSteps (20 July 2012)

Judgemental said:



			Lula delighted to answer your question.

I am still at a complete loss to understand why the Equestrian Olympics are being staged at Greenwich. To my mind it is the  most illogical location possible, compared with say the National Equestrian Centre at Stoneleigh in Warwickshire, which is more or less the centre of the British Isles, give or take.

Absolutely nobody will provide me with any sort of explanation bearing in mind the very sensible locating of the Olympics in places, such as Montréal or Rio de Janeiro at their National Equestrian Centre.

So I concluded, that because this whole event is a major international show piece, run under FEI rules, the loos had to be of a very high standard. Indeed I read something sometime ago about 'posh' loos for outdoor events.
		
Click to expand...

But millitiger did answer the question.  They are being held where they are being held because the IOC says they need to be held somewhere like that.  It's nothing to do with the FEI.  Nor did LOCOG have much choice - tenders for the Games have to be submitted and contracts signed BEFORE the final vote and award.  So if the competing cities don't give the IOC what it wants they don't get the Games.  (Personally, that would have been my choice but whatever. . . )

Um, Monteal . . . .that was awhile ago.  And pre-Samaranch.  The rules were very different then.  Plus, if they did things now like they did a lot of things then, people's heads would explode.  

Anyway, what's the point now?  Are you still agitating to have the Equestrian events moved?  Best of luck, a last minute complete relocation won't cost a penny, I'm sure. . 

We all know full well why it's being held where it is.  As above, perhaps the new question is how badly do we want horse sports, particularly eventing to stay in the Olympics?


----------



## TarrSteps (20 July 2012)

Oh, regarding Rio, from what I've read the Equestrian park (along with venues for other sports) is essentially in a suburb of the city and the plan is to increase housing, retail outlets etc in the surrounding area and substantially increase transport links.  So, in effect, the Games will be an excuse to expand the urban area and provide a social benefit after in addition to the legacy sporting venues.

If the eventing was held at Badminton, say, would you be okay with them increasing urbanisation and transport links in the area in order to fulfil the mandate?


----------



## Carefreegirl (20 July 2012)

No comment to add other than this has got to be one of the best threads-gone-off-on-a-tangent for ages


----------



## MerrySherryRider (20 July 2012)

Perhaps some actually going to the event would be kind enough to take photos of the toilet facilities to put J mentals mind at rest. 

Although, being a real country person I'm sure he is well able to take a tinkle in a hedge if the occasion demands it or do hunts provide portaloo's at every hedge these days ?


----------



## Judgemental (20 July 2012)

horserider said:



			Perhaps some actually going to the event would be kind enough to take photos of the toilet facilities to put J mentals mind at rest. 

Although, being a real country person I'm sure he is well able to take a tinkle in a hedge if the occasion demands it or do hunts provide portaloo's at every hedge these days ?
		
Click to expand...

*
LOL*

There are a wonderful selection of mobile loo purveyors, but this one caught my eye, well worth a visit to their gallery, I hope the pictures that horserider is suggesting will match my expectations:

http://www.posh-loos.com/portable-toilets-gallery.php 

I would like to think that after this thread, those visiting will enjoy the best of 'loo-ins' and huge attention will be paid to loo management. Ideally no Qs!

It could be that this thread has provided a service for those attending.


----------



## Judgemental (20 July 2012)

*LOL*


There are a wonderful selection of mobile loo purveyors, but this one caught my eye, well worth a visit to their gallery, I hope the pictures that horserider is suggesting will match expectations:

http://www.posh-loos.com/portable-toilets-gallery.php 

I would like to think that after this thread, those visiting will enjoy the best of 'loo-ins' and huge attention will be paid to loo management. 

Ideally no Queues!

It could be that this thread has provided a service for those attending.

Hopefully, those participating in this thread will give an account of their findings upon reconnaissance.


----------



## Swirlymurphy (20 July 2012)

Sadly Judgemental, I think you'll be disappointed with the loos if those are what you have in mind!  Think of your ordinary blue portaloo - nothing fancy but they do what they say on the tin.  And there are plenty of them although there are bound to be some queues.  But as I have to queue in my own house given that I have teenagers plus a husband with cycling magazines, I don't have particularly high expectations


----------



## Judgemental (20 July 2012)

Swirlymurphy said:



			Sadly Judgemental, I think you'll be disappointed with the loos if those are what you have in mind!  Think of your ordinary blue portaloo - nothing fancy but they do what they say on the tin.  And there are plenty of them although there are bound to be some queues.  But as I have to queue in my own house given that I have teenagers plus a husband with cycling magazines, I don't have particularly high expectations 

Click to expand...

You will simply have to pose as a grandee on the main hospitality list, because I am sure they will have a posh loo or two?   

Having to queue just spoils the moment and then to find, well how shall I put it,
no, I will simply allow readers minds to recollect their own experiences in those blue and green capsules.

I bet H and H did not anticipate a thread on this particular subject when this board was promoted. 

However I would like to also bet there are dozens of folk who are saying he's made a valid point, not especially for the Olympics but for events generally.

There are never enough of the Blue and Green Capsules, as a result there are queues and they become somewhat unsavory. 

If there are more than enough no problem, would you not agree?


----------



## Alec Swan (20 July 2012)

Swirlymurphy,

this is TIC and so please don't be offended,  but it's occurred to me that your user name is strangely in keeping with the thread title! 

Alec.


----------



## Swirlymurphy (20 July 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			Swirlymurphy,

this is TIC and so please don't be offended,  but it's occurred to me that your user name is strangely in keeping with the thread title! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not offended in the slightest  although I might have to change my username now ....

And yes it would be lovely not to have to queue but that is a tad unrealistic I feel.  Given the cost of putting these events on (and I'm talking about ALL equestrian events not just the events at Greenwich) providing sufficient loos for there to be no queues would be prohibitive.

I think it's fair to say that the loos will be fine, the wearing of wellies on the tube, the homemade ham and lettuce sandwiches, etc will all fade in importance when the event starts - the atmosphere is already amazing and will be stratospheric by XC day.  Bring it on!


----------



## hairycob (20 July 2012)

If anybody has the loos are a major concern they should be grateful Paris didn't get the games. I have travelled extensively in the developing world, but many of my worst loo experiences have definitely been in France.


----------



## Judgemental (20 July 2012)

Swirlymurphy said:



			I'm not offended in the slightest  although I might have to change my username now ....

And yes it would be lovely not to have to queue but that is a tad unrealistic I feel.  Given the cost of putting these events on (and I'm talking about ALL equestrian events not just the events at Greenwich) providing sufficient loos for there to be no queues would be prohibitive.

I think it's fair to say that the loos will be fine, the wearing of wellies on the tube, the homemade ham and lettuce sandwiches, etc will all fade in importance when the event starts - the atmosphere is already amazing and will be stratospheric by XC day.  Bring it on!
		
Click to expand...

Nice to see you Alec.

The length and time of queuing can become a lasting memory.

So may be, if you don't have to queue, it is possible that the Loo-Persivant-in-chief has read this thread and we can all be flushed with achievement.


----------



## Swirlymurphy (20 July 2012)

Judgemental said:



			Nice to see you Alec.

The length and time of queuing can become a lasting memory.

So may be, if you don't have to queue, it is possible that the Loo-Persivant-in-chief has read this thread and we can all be flushed with achievement. 

Click to expand...

Boom boom!



Btw, are you anticipating a report back on the state of the loos after the event?  We could nominate someone as Official Loo Reporter?  Perhaps no photos though....


----------



## Swirlymurphy (20 July 2012)

hairycob said:



			If anybody has the loos are a major concern they should be grateful Paris didn't get the games. I have travelled extensively in the developing world, but many of my worst loo experiences have definitely been in France.
		
Click to expand...

And yes, I concur.


----------



## Judgemental (20 July 2012)

Swirlymurphy said:



			Boom boom!



Btw, are you anticipating a report back on the state of the loos after the event?  We could nominate someone as Official Loo Reporter?  Perhaps no photos though....
		
Click to expand...

But of course.

It is the most effective way of ensuring that the Loo-Persivent-In-Chief makes sure you have a satisfactory experience, to report.


----------



## mtj (20 July 2012)

Sadly not in hospitality at the Olympics, though delighted i do have some tickets.  Coped with loos of varying forms across the world.  That said, could only get within 20 metres of some public loos on the outskirts of Kiev. 

Can confirm that both Hickstead and Blenheim have the posh loos for hospitality!


----------



## Alec Swan (20 July 2012)

hairycob said:



			If anybody has the loos are a major concern they should be grateful Paris didn't get the games. I have travelled extensively in the developing world, but many of my worst loo experiences have definitely been in France.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever flown with Arab airlines?  The longer the flight,  the progressively worse the conditions become.  Perhaps our diet doesn't suit them,  I don't know,  but they are grim,  at the very least.

I have visions of this thread turning into a schoolboy-esque competition to see who knows of the worst loos,  and the subsequent lavatorial humour to follow!!

Alec.


----------



## Xander (20 July 2012)

I think the spectators have got a bum deal.

I'll get me accreditation .....


----------



## Carefreegirl (20 July 2012)

If threads were sponsored I think tena lady should sponsor this one  ! (tena men for Alec  )


----------



## Honey08 (20 July 2012)

I lived in Paris for a year, and can second that comment about the loos!

I also work for a british airline, and our toilets can give the egyptian ones a run for their money at the end of a long haul flight!

If the Olympics had to come to London, then its right that the events should be there, or as near as can be.  Its not the British olympics, its London - remember Manchester was knocked back twice with their bids..

Ps.
Edited to say no pun intended in the run for their money bit with reference to the loos..., as unfortunately it is true!


----------



## Alec Swan (20 July 2012)

According to Tallante (a post or two above or below this),  Lord Coe has suggested that everyone wears wellies.  He's obviously read this thread. 

Alec.


----------



## Judgemental (20 July 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			According to Tallante (a post or two above or below this),  Lord Coe has suggested that everyone wears wellies.  He's obviously read this thread. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps a medal might be awarded for forward thinking initiative

But seriously all one is doing is highlighting probs that can be avoided with a little thought. Bearing in mind the security fiasco, there is no knowing what might have been overlooked.

Good loos and wellies could make all the difference.

The old saying, always buy a good pair of shoes because you are a long time in them, might be very appropriate. (It also goes on to include the same for beds but that is not relevant, unless a fellow poster thinks otherwise?)


----------



## Tallante (20 July 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			According to Tallante (a post or two above or below this),  Lord Coe has suggested that everyone wears wellies.  He's obviously read this thread. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Are you that was me?

I'm much more interested in chocolate.


----------



## Lami (20 July 2012)

mtj said:



			Can confirm that both Hickstead and Blenheim have the posh loos for hospitality!
		
Click to expand...

So posh infact, that when i was at blenheim a few years ago (won vip hospitality tix) that the duchess herself held the loo door open for me as she came out and i went in!! Lol


----------



## Alec Swan (20 July 2012)

Tallante said:



			Are you that was me?

I'm much more interested in chocolate.
		
Click to expand...

No,  I'm not "that was you".  It was tiggs,  I apologise! 

Alec. 

ps.  I'm a little !


----------



## Judgemental (25 July 2012)

Clearly new standards are being set with state of the art posh loos at the New Forest Show on yesterday, today and to morrow.

Fragrant, hot and cold running water, soft paper towels, soap dispensers that work and no queues.

Well done New Forest you have done the most excellent job

Of course it should not be overlooked that HM The Queen is attending the show today.


----------



## 4x4 (25 July 2012)

Marvellous poc concert in Wellington Country park apparently had no hand sanitizer in the disabled toilets - imagine the thought of it -trying to get some poor person out of a wheelchair and onto a loo etc then not being able to clean up...


----------



## Judgemental (25 July 2012)

4x4 said:



			Marvellous poc concert in Wellington Country park apparently had no hand sanitizer in the disabled toilets - imagine the thought of it -trying to get some poor person out of a wheelchair and onto a loo etc then not being able to clean up...
		
Click to expand...

That really is very poor.

I hope show organisers read these posts and realise that folk expect very high standards.

Perhaps there is room for a Directory of Equine and Horse Shows along the lines of the Good Pub or Restaurant guide. 

The author turns up rather like Undercover Boss and writes a report then to be published in the directory.


----------



## Judgemental (28 July 2012)

Initial reports indicate that there are adequate loos and no queuing

However I gather the same cannot be said for the water fountains, which are mere dribbles with long queues and those anxious for water having to wait in the queue for up to an hour. 

Similarly there are problems concerning the supply of food with folk going to the events without food and expecting to sustain themselves. Only to find the 'chow wagon' had run out of chow half way through the day.

Plainly the Loo-Persivant-in-Chief read our original posts.

Hopefully his/her counterparts Water-Persivant-in-chief and Chow-Persoivant-in-Chief will ensure that matters are remedied by Monday.


----------



## humblepie (29 July 2012)

Judgemental - like you way of thinking, a good loo guide is essential.  Went to Abingdon Air Show a few years back on a really hot day.  So few loos you didn't dare to drink enough to keep hydrated as queuing for the fairly digusting and very few loos meant you missed stuff. Have not gone back to that Air Show since.

Sorry this is off Olympic thread but we are off to Greenwich so Olymplic loos are of interest.


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (29 July 2012)

According to the BD forum thread, those who have been yesterday and today are reporting lengthy queing, and no toilet paper. Several posters on the BD forum recommend taking your own.


----------



## Karran (29 July 2012)

I used the disabled loos today and can report that there didn't seem to be a lightswitch. Wee-ed by the light of my phone!


----------



## Judgemental (29 July 2012)

This is the Olympic games and the organisers should see to it there is enough Loo Paper and lights etc.

They are happy to dish out thousands of free tickets to over paid, dodgy bankers and the like, under the heading of  'Corporate Hospitality' and yet many of the seats are plainly not being taken.

Simple necessities of loo paper and drinking water seem to be in short supply.

This is indicative of what this country is lacking, down to earth basic common sense, instead of all this airy-fairy never-never land, of management, living with their heads in the clouds.


----------



## Jo_x (29 July 2012)

I used the toilets several times during the day today, I only had to queue once and that was for maybe 5 minutes. There wasnt much loo roll but luckily I had some tissue in my bag.


The water situation was a bit silly - someone said three taps for the whole site! BUT a steward told me that the water in the loos is drinking water so i just used that and told as many people as i could!


----------



## Judgemental (29 July 2012)

DG you could not make it up if you tried! 

These are real pictures with real soldiers being paid to seat in empty seats, it's beyond belief. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-seats-venues-soldiers-teachers-students.html
Send in the soldiers (to fill the empty seats): Extraordinary new Olympic ticket farce as troops are drafted in to venues left half-empty after sponsors fail to show

London 2012 chairman Lord Coe reveals students and teachers are also being called in at the last minute
Large areas of empty seats seen in stadia for the second day running
Fans could have their tickets upgraded to fill more expensive areas reserved for Olympic VIPs, Lord Coe reveals
Some tickets also being recycled and re-sold as spectators leave - as happens at the Wimbledon tennis championships
Organisers Locog have begun an investigation into the ticketing fiasco


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...soldiers-teachers-students.html#ixzz223AmMeum


"Send in the soldiers (to fill the empty seats): Extraordinary new Olympic ticket farce as troops are drafted in to venues left half empty after sponsors fail to show Pointing out the gaps: Soldiers like these, pictured at the gymnastics, are being drafted in to fill empty seats held by the Olympic family. Teachers and students are also being invited (The picture from The Daily Mail does not copy and paste http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-seats-venues-soldiers-teachers-students.html

London 2012 chairman Lord Coe revealed that servicemen, students and teachers are being brought in at the last minute to fill the gaps in stadia. The desperate measure was announced as photographs showed large swathes of empty seats at Earl's Court for the volleyball, and the North Greenwich arena for the gymnastics (pictured). Lord Coe said fans with tickets could have them upgraded so they can sit in more expensive areas reserved for VIP members of the 'Olympic family'."


----------



## Judgemental (29 July 2012)

Jo_x said:



			I used the toilets several times during the day today, I only had to queue once and that was for maybe 5 minutes. There wasnt much loo roll but luckily I had some tissue in my bag.


The water situation was a bit silly - someone said three taps for the whole site! BUT a steward told me that the water in the loos is drinking water so i just used that and told as many people as i could!
		
Click to expand...

Drinking water in the loos, no way, what about health and safety, did you run a risk assessment?


----------



## nich (30 July 2012)

I was there yesterday - I didn't queue once for the loos, just slipped out before the last rider in a couple of the sessions - i.e. just before the break.  they were spotless, plenty of paper.

to the haters and moaners - the stadium was brilliant, the setting amazing and unique, we see Belenheim every year, this was so special, with the sailing boats on one side, the observatory on the other, views over to the shard and the gherkin.  And the loos at the stadium were a million times better than Badminton - felt like 'proper' loos.


----------

